# Dutch Gap SLAYING report!!



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Fished Dutch Gap on the James River today w/ a buddy of mine for about 3.5 hours. We were fishin' from the bank and I aint sayin exactly where bc its too accessible and VERY easily overlooked.  

Anyway, in 3.5 hours we caught 21 blue and channel cats between 2.5lbs and 8lbs. We were using dead minnows, cut bait (bream), and Charlie's Type A Catfish Dough. 

Of all the bait we used, the catfish dough BY FAR out-produced everything else. Filleted em and skinned.......here shortly they will be takin' a hot oil bath along with some hush puppies. I'm gonna add some cole slaw to that and some ice cold:beer: 

The girlfriend is excited about her very first "southern style, home cooked and home caught meal."

Them catfish gonna be in a world a hurt cuz this big ole boy aint eaten nothin all day but a cereal bar!


Tight Lines,

FA:beer:


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

very nice im all for some catin on the james.been up the once and banked fish but notta.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

u dan man. way ta put a hurtin on dem dem lil whiskered s.o.b's.

mmm........mmm.........mmm good:beer: :beer:


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

Nice catch. Try using some eels for bait next time you go. That's what the big guys like. There are some huge cats in that area.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

*The James*

is supposed to be the best in VA for cats. A lot records have came out of it.
Reading your post i suddenly became hungry and :beer:


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*been*

bank fishing where the chickahomany river connects to the james and also in a boat but there a bridge there on route 5 at the chick. river last I was there caught to many to count all day long non stop action


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Can you eat anything coming out of the James? I've caught bunch down at City Point about the same size you're talking about.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Yeah I eat em all the time!

As for eels, we dont usually have much success on those until the fall and winter. The fish are kinda sluggish right now and I think that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Can you eat anything coming out of the James? I've caught bunch down at City Point about the same size you're talking about.


There's an advisory out on 'em for PCBs. Eating more than a couple meals a month is not recommended for fish that size. For anything over 32" (I think) carries a "do not eat" recommendation.

I only catch the big'uns so I thow 'em all back :fishing:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I think you're mental to eat anything from below the 14th st. bridge('cept the andromonous fish) Especially at Dutch Gap. Everheard of a company called DU Pont?(or at least I think it was DuPont) The used to really like a product called Kepone. Unfortunately, humans don't, especially in their stomachs. Catfish seem to love it though...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I always heard the Kepone was released from Hopewell. Either way when I was a kid and they were dredging the channel we were not allowed to swim. Can you imagine how a 10 yr old during August feels staring at the river but cant get in. 

As far as catfish my buddy "slays" them all the time and eats em,not me though.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yep! theyre all gone now and they were gooooood!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm a little confused up here north of the Mason Dixon, but isn't Hopewell above Dutch Gap(Gots no map wi' me, and it's well past :beer: o'clock ).BTW Cdog, how many arms and legs and eyes does your friend have nowadays?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I'm a little confused up here north of the Mason Dixon, but isn't Hopewell above Dutch Gap(Gots no map wi' me, and it's well past :beer: o'clock ).BTW Cdog, how many arms and legs and eyes does your friend have nowadays?


Ya know I dont even know.


----------



## TexacoRide (Jul 19, 2001)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I'm a little confused up here north of the Mason Dixon, but isn't Hopewell above Dutch Gap(Gots no map wi' me, and it's well past :beer: o'clock ).BTW Cdog, how many arms and legs and eyes does your friend have nowadays?


No, Hopewell is downriver from Dutch Gap.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hopewell is where the Appomattox joins the James at city point.


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

I would be very careful eating fish outta the James - 'specially the big cats with three eyes. Yup, those three-eyed hawgin' cats are in there! Kinda would worry me . . .


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

been eatin for years............guess that would explain a lot


----------

